# خطوط تدوير الإطارات المستعملة والمطاط التالف ..



## وليد يوسف (6 فبراير 2007)

الإطارات التالفة تشكل أرقا كبيرا للبلديات والحكومات وخطرا على البيئة .. ويوجد ملايين الملايين من هذه الإطارات تلقى كل سنة في مقالب النفايات ... وما يحرق منها يسبب أخطارا أكثر للهواء بينما ما يدفن منها يشكل أخطارا للمياه الجوفية وتلويث التربة ..

ولقد دأبت الدول المتقدمة على تشجيع تكنولوجيات تدوير الإطارات فتوصلت إلى إنتاج حبيبات مطاط تستخدم في صناعات كثيرة منها صناعات واقيات الصدمات في السيارات وأرضيات السيارات وأرضيات الملاعب كما استخدمت في تحسين التربة الزراعية وفي إعادة صناعة الإطارات ..

ولعل أهم إستخدامتها هو في تحسين كفاءة الإسفلت على الطرق فمن المعروف أن إرتفاع الحرارة بالنهار يجعل الإسفلت يتمدد وفي الليل مع أنخفاذ الحرارة يعود فيتقلص ونتيجة التمدد والتقلص يحدث شروخ بالزفتة إذا امتلئت بالمياة تتجمد المياه فتتمدد ويحصل تكسير على أطرافها وعند مرور السيارات عليها تتفتت ويتلف الشارع فتضطر البلديات إلى إعادة تزفيته مرة أخرى .. ويخلط ما نسبة 20-25% من هذه الحبيبات مع الإسفلت فيتمدد ويتقلص كما يريد ولكنه لا يتشرخ .. هذا إضافة إلى تخفيض نسبة الضجيج عند مرور السيارات بنسبة عالية على السيارة نفسها وعلى المنطقة المحيطة بالشارع لأن الكوتشوك الآن يمشي على كوتشوك ..

ويتكون خط التدوير بشكل عام من كسارة وخط للتنعيم وفرز السلك والكتان عن الكوتشوك .. وتتراوع أسعار المنتج من 260 - 950 دولار للطن في الأسواق العالمية ..

هذا وقد قامت إحدى الشركات بعرض خط يدور الإطارات التالفة إلى ديزل والخط متنقل حسب الصورة التالية:






ويمكن للأخوة الأعضاء المهتمين قراءة المزيد عن هذا الخط بالرابط التالي:

http://www.eng-forum.com/recycling/Scrap_Tire_ Fuel.htm

ويوجد على هذه الصفحة فيلم مثير للإهتمام ممكن تحميله ومشاهدته ...


----------



## .:llrarll:. (6 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (7 فبراير 2007)

*مشكور على معلوماتك واحلم باليوم الذى نتفوق فية على الغرب
بالتقدم العلمى مش فرد عضلات*


----------



## وليد يوسف (7 فبراير 2007)

أشكركم على مروركم إخواني الكرام ..


----------



## evyap (7 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## blue ocean (1 أبريل 2007)

*i want you to help me to get more informaition*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع وبصراحة وجدت فيه ضالتي بعد طول بحث على الانترنت
كما وأرجو منك مساعدتي أو إعطائي المعلومات أو المصادر التي من الممكن أن أتم فيها دراستي حول هذا الموضوع، حيث أنني أقوم بعمل دراسة جدوى للموضوع المذكور وأريد منها توضيح مدى فاعلية المشروع على الإستفادة من المخلفات وعدم هدر الطاقة، فأرجو الإفادة وذلك إما عن طريق المنتدى أو عن طريق مراسلتي على الخاص.
شاكرة ومقدرة لمجهودات كل من عنده الإفادة وساهم و سيساهم معنا في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## عبدالوهاب صبحي (10 أبريل 2007)

أرجو مراسلتي على wahab11*************


----------



## memo star (10 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل


----------



## conan313 (6 فبراير 2011)

موضوع يقلق العالم الصناعي ارجو تحدبث الموضوع بيما هو جديد دئما


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 فبراير 2011)

وليد يوسف قال:


> الإطارات التالفة تشكل أرقا كبيرا للبلديات والحكومات وخطرا على البيئة .. ويوجد ملايين الملايين من هذه الإطارات تلقى كل سنة في مقالب النفايات ... وما يحرق منها يسبب أخطارا أكثر للهواء بينما ما يدفن منها يشكل أخطارا للمياه الجوفية وتلويث التربة ..
> 
> ولقد دأبت الدول المتقدمة على تشجيع تكنولوجيات تدوير الإطارات فتوصلت إلى إنتاج حبيبات مطاط تستخدم في صناعات كثيرة منها صناعات واقيات الصدمات في السيارات وأرضيات السيارات وأرضيات الملاعب كما استخدمت في تحسين التربة الزراعية وفي إعادة صناعة الإطارات ..
> 
> ...


 

مشكور مهندس وليد يوسف

وهذا موقع موضوع من الويكيبيديا 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_recycling

ومقتطف من مقالته ​ 
*Tire recycling* or *Rubber recycling* is the process of recycling vehicles tires (or tyres) that are no longer suitable for use on vehicles due to wear or irreparable damage (such as punctures). These tires are among the largest and most problematic sources of waste, due to the large volume produced and their durability. Those same characteristics which make waste tires such a problem also make them one of the most re-used waste materials, as the rubber is very resilient and can be reused in other products. Approximately one tire is discarded per person per year. Tires are also often recycled for use on basketball courts and new shoe products. However, material recovered from waste tires, known as "crumb," is generally only a cheap "filler" material and is rarely used in high volumes.


----------

